
Teaching babies a second language makes them smarter - laurex
http://www.chicagotribune.com/consumer-reviews/sns-bestreviews-parenting-teaching-babies-a-second-language-makes-them-smarter-20190416-story.html
======
basicplus2
Or is it possible only smarter babies can learn a second language

